# Habs



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Did they win? My mother was losing her freakin' mind when I talked to her this afternoon....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ahhh... Good stuff. Wish I had seen the game.... Mexicans just aren't all that interested in hockey...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Très bien!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Yeeeessssssss!


----------



## ridzie (Apr 27, 2010)

*Great to be there*

So this is my first post but I can't resist.

Best part was the guy behind me barking at me for leaning ahead when the play was in the corner, I joked that I was blocking him on purpose and he says, well you should be kicked out then. 
Guess you get some of that with the wrong jersey.
And the real best part was that last clear that ran out the clock. Whew! Glad I had meetings in DC today. What luck.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool. No matter what happens next round, you'll always have the story of being there. Colour me green (and bleu, blanc et rouge).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a well earned victory. Goaltending was the key, but it was a team effort. Since my NY Rangers did not even make it into the playoffs, I root for any and all teams. Since my mother was born in Montreal, the Habs are my #1 choice, although my wife is a Calgary Flames fanatic.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh was there a hockey game or something?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

habs fans... You're welcome.

The only reason (if any) that the habs will do anything in the playoffs will be to spite me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jawknee said:


> habs fans... You're welcome.
> 
> The only reason (if any) that the habs will do anything in the playoffs will be to spite me.


........... and to carry on 100 years of tradition. We shall see.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> ........... and to carry on 100 years of tradition. We shall see.


it's not the habs i hate, it's their fans.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Les Canadiens sont la!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone else seen the new Habs $1 Loonie? Flip side has a big "100" with the "CH" logo in the centre. Just got one yesterday.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

SINC said:


> Anyone else seen the new Habs $1 Loonie? Flip side has a big "100" with the "CH" logo in the centre. Just got one yesterday.


Yes treasure it. There are also some beautiful stamps available through your local post office.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Yay! A Canucks-Habs final is still possible ...


... well, theoretically, anyway.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strange, but I suggested that a Canucks-Rangers final might be possible to gwillikers at the onset of the season ................. now I can see a Habs-Canucks final as a possibility. We shall see.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

jawknee said:


> it's not the habs i hate, it's their fans.


jawknee hates me. [sniffle]


----------



## canada eh (Dec 8, 2009)

YAY go Montreal! bring home the cup!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> What a well earned victory. Goaltending was the key, but it was a team effort. Since my NY Rangers did not even make it into the playoffs, I root for any and all teams. Since my mother was born in Montreal, the Habs are my #1 choice, although my wife is a Calgary Flames fanatic.


Sorry for your wife. Sadly the Flames had their tee times booked long before the playoffs began.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Sorry for your wife. Sadly the Flames had their tee times booked long before the playoffs began.


We still celebrate the NY Rangers victory in the Stanley Cup here in our house .............. or at least my son and I do each year. :clap:

I was a freshman in university the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup. I would like to see them win again before I die. We shall see.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I was a freshman in university the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup. I would like to see them win again before I die. We shall see.


I wish you a long, long, long life, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> I wish you a long, long, long life, Dr. G.


We shall see. What I really want to experience is another Giants victory in the World Series. I was nearly 6 the last time they won .............. and that is when they were the NY Giants. We shall see.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Meh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looks like the Habs will now have to start on their "come from behind" series winning push once again. We shall see.


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hockey*

I hope there aren't to maney tears in the east when the Canucks win the Stanley Cup this year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

:yawn: It's May 1 for god sakes, hockey should have been over by yesterday, never mind running until the end of June.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> :yawn: It's May 1 for god sakes, hockey should have been over by yesterday, never mind running until the end of June.


While I like the playoffs, I can't get my head around having the Stanley Cup finals being played in June. I get the same feeling when the World Series goes until early Nov.

Go Habs ............. Go Canucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

If only eight teams made the playoffs, they could finish in May.

If NHL players didn't compete in the Olympics, a few days would be saved.

Any takers?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The long season I think is the result of the size of the league, which is far too big. As it stands now there are teams that only arrive in Vancouver once every few years. Thank you Gary Bettman for expanding the league into places where after many years and even cup wins they still don't give a crap about hockey and for stubbornly refusing to revise that failed strategy. There are markets in the US where they have fewer TV viewers than people actually attending the partially-filled arenas.

IMHO they should chop 4 or 6 teams out, and reduce the length of the hockey season, so the playoffs are starting earlier. A couple of side-benefits of this would be concentrating the league's pool of better players by dropping a hundred or so of the more marginal ones and fewer injured and fatigued players by the time they get to the playoffs. A win for the fans.

Of course, Bettman's NHL ain't gonna do this. Contraction of the league would be seen as a failure and there are undoubtedly too many special interests in play at the corporate level to allow this. It's all about money, not hockey.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I always liked when it was the original six teams. I got to see every team play the NY Rangers ......... and usually beat them. Still, I am able to say that I saw some of the greats from the various teams play during the early to late 60s, before there became so many teams that you would be unable to see a team play your team over and over again.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Woo hoo Canucks!


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Canucks Go!!!!!!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Halek needs to bounce back this afternoon.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

overkill said:


> Halek needs to bounce back this afternoon.


Looks like he did!

Yep, that Canucks-Habs final is still theoretically possible.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I can't recall the last time there was an all-Canadian Stanley Cup final.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

SINC said:


> :yawn: It's May 1 for god sakes, hockey should have been over by yesterday, never mind running until the end of June.


i couldn't agree more. their playoff structure is just ridiculous. I still hate the fact the nhl bends over the table and lets NBC give it to them by dictating the scheduling so the few ppl in the US will actually watch the game. ugh!

what CDN wants to stay INSIDE on a warm April/May day?

I mean, I did b/c I'm a Habs fan and made sure I was working to at least justify it, but had I no work, I would have been outside turkey hunting!

GO HABS GO!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I can't recall the last time there was an all-Canadian Stanley Cup final.


I'm thinking Calgary-Montreal in 1989, but I could be wrong. As if the outcome weren't bad enough, this final was the first and only time any team (other than Montreal) won the cup in Montreal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> I'm thinking Calgary-Montreal in 1989, but I could be wrong. As if the outcome weren't bad enough, this final was the first and only time any team (other than Montreal) won the cup in Montreal.


Thanks for the info, Kazak. We shall see what this year brings in terms of a Canadian Stanley Cup winner.


----------



## clee290 (Oct 14, 2009)

Go Habs Go!  They played a great game today.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

What a game!
Now it's anybody's series.

Jacque Martin's defensive style is looking good now.
Again, Halak is the real story.

When Sidney gets frustrated, Les Pingu tend to not do well, and Sidney was definitely frustrated today.

I promised myself I'd stop watching hockey if the Sens got knocked out.
Haha.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

SINC said:


> Anyone else seen the new Habs $1 Loonie? Flip side has a big "100" with the "CH" logo in the centre. Just got one yesterday.


I have one of those as well! It's currently sitting on the ice of my Maurice Richard figure


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

*Final*

Ya it will be a good final match the Canucks against the Canadians, it will be a great play off if it goes that way.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Whoo hoo! Found a live audio feed of the Canadiens-Penguins game....  I think it's 0-0 in the 2nd now....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Still 0-0 after two..... and darnit, I have to go....


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just got back home from spending the last four days in Montreal. Everywhere we drove there were Habs flags 'a flyin' from all makes of cars and trucks. Incredible team spirit in that town. Great town altogether. If I spoke French reasonably fluently there's a good chance I'd be living there right now.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah! Habs win game 4 against the Penguins, 3-2!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, we're back to the usual pattern in which I have to not watch in order for them to win. I hope you appreciate what a big one I'm taking for the team.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> Yep, we're back to the usual pattern in which I have to not watch in order for them to win. I hope you appreciate what a big one I'm taking for the team.


Thank you, Kazak, for "taking one for the team". Merci, mon ami.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

OK! Gametime!!
Beer - check
Pizza - check
lucky Habs Patrick Roy jersey - check

Why did TSN not broadcast this one? I'm surprised since the CBC "snubbed" the Habs on the first round..
Not that I'm upset... I HATE Bob Cole!!
Ok time to mute the tv and stream CJAD on the computer!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Habs need to pull off another miracle ......................... now would be nice. We shall see.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay. If Chicago wins and Montreal loses, I'm officially cheering for Chicago. Why? Because if they win the cup, Toronto will be the new futility record holder, and, as Othello said, "The justice of it pleases."


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I hope the Habs can manage two wins for two reasons:

1. I want them to be Canada's team this year.
2. If they lose, some talented players who can be sent down to the Hamilton Bulldogs will be sent down, and that's bad news for my home team the Abbotsford Heat.

GO HEAT GO!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Go Habs Go!*

Meanwhile, back in Canuckville, there is no joy ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CHICAGO (AP) - Roberto Luongo has a different look heading into Game 5 of the Western Conference semifinals. Who knows if it will affect his play on the ice. 

The Vancouver goalie has shaved off his beard. 

"Change things up a little bit," Luongo said Saturday. "Give something else a try."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

How about those Canucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> How about those Canucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go 'nucks!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Woot! Woot! Woot! Goin' to Game 7! Go Habs Go!!!  :clap:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

screature said:


> Woot! Woot! Woot! Goin' to Game 7! Go Habs Go!!!  :clap:


win or lose, i'm happy they are playing with such heart and determination.

Hopefully Gill be back. Spacek was a huge difference last night.

Can you imagine our chances if Mara and Markov were back too? wow.

Go game 7...the most exciting sporting event (but I hope this one doesn't go into OT, unless it means the Habs tie it up at the last second


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Of course after this glorious victory Habs fans were subjected to another mention of "Havlak" by that old goat Dawn Cherie. When will the CBC get the guts to put him out to pasture? Habs fans can take this garbage, just look at how many years passed before the Toronto announcers learned how to pronounce Cournoyer properly. We put the slander aside when we count the number of cups "Nos Glorieux" have brought home.

Habs on the warpath! OOO AAAH
Go Habs Go!

Read more: Canadiens push Penguins to limit


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

keebler27 said:


> win or lose, i'm happy they are playing with such heart and determination.
> 
> Hopefully Gill be back. Spacek was a huge difference last night.
> 
> ...


I strongly agree, k27. Let's go Habs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

*Canucks*

Game in 1.5 hrs GO Canucks Go.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rocket said:


> Game in 1.5 hrs GO Canucks Go.


Let's go Vancouver. Do you part for an all-Canadian Stanley Cup final.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Let's go Vancouver. Do you part for an all-Canadian Stanley Cup final.


Well the *All-Canadian-Final™* had a few blips on the ECG after Game 4, ... they fought bravely to save it in the operating room in Game 5, ... but it's now flat-lined in Game 6. Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...

Hey, Luongo kept it under 7 goals this time  (His words, post-game)

The Canucks defence, while displaying some rare testicular fortitude (ouch-ouch-ouch) was decimated and seriously outmatched. I think the Canucks have definitely missed Willie Mitchell since his head injury, whose career appears to be now over.

( ... sigh ...)

*Go Habs Go!!*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Well the *All-Canadian-Final™* had a few blips on the ECG after Game 4, ... they fought bravely to save it in the operating room in Game 5, ... but it's now flat-lined in Game 6. Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...
> 
> Hey, Luongo kept it under 7 goals this time  (His words, post-game)
> 
> ...


Sad, but all too true, GA. So, now it is up to the Habs. We shall see.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I have another appointment at 6:00, so I'll be missing the 3rd period, just as I did for the last Game 7. Hope it turns out the same.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's all over now :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Holy cow. Just joined the audio stream - 20 secs left in the game. Wish I'd been able to see it....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Habs WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stanley Cup ........... here they come.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Proven giant killers. I hope they can beat merely good teams, too.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

YYYYAAAYYYY!!!!! Habs Win 5-2!!! Decisive Victory!!!! The dream's alive!! Go Habs Go!!! Go Habs Go!!! :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some goalie 











> Montreal Canadiens goalie Jaroslav Halak shakes hands with Pittsburgh Penguins centre Sidney Crosby after Montreal won Game 7 of their Eastern Conference semi-final series in Pittsburgh on May 12, 2010. David Denoma/R


Can't recall seeing a 6 on 4 in a while.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> Proven giant killers. I hope they can beat merely good teams, too.


Good point, Kazak. We shall see. Go Habs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Why are they rioting? I can somewhat sympathize with rioting fans when their team is eliminated (like when Vancouver lost to the Rangers in the finals, or when Germany inevitably eliminates England in the Cup). _Somewhat_ understand - everyone is in a foul mood anyways. The behaviour in Montreal destroys the general elation; especially for the unfortunate targeted store owners. How are they celebrating this morning?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It was hardly a riot. There was a bunch of opportunist hoodlums out to take advantage of the situation and they're the ones who broke store windows & looted. Don't confuse these _thugz_ with honest fans who were out celebrating the Habs' victory over the Penguins.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The behaviour in Montreal destroys the general elation ...." Sadly, all too true, chasMac.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

"A few bad apples don't spoil the whole bunch..." Seems Montreal always has this kind of contingent, I've learned to ignore it and it doesn't spoil my jubilation... 

The sun seems brighter and the air a little bit fresher this morning.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

The Doug said:


> It was hardly a riot. There was a bunch of opportunist hoodlums out to take advantage of the situation and they're the ones who broke store windows & looted. Don't confuse these _thugz_ with honest fans who were out celebrating the Habs' victory over the Penguins.


True! Also while listening on CJAD they mentioned that in the group of troublemakers NONE were wearing Habs jerseys or colours.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

The "rioters" are probably the same contingent that show up for the annual march against police violence and then start breaking store windows, stealing things, and generally causing trouble.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Can't recall seeing a 6 on 4 in a while.


It's pretty common. Late penalty to the team with the lead, trailing team pulls its goalie. The only unusual thing was Pittsburgh pulling the goalie with about 4 minutes left, but you might as well when you need 3 goals or you're out.



chasMac said:


> Why are they rioting?


The day after something like this, reaction in the press makes it sound like the whole city lies in smouldering ruins, the populace cowering in a cloud of tear gas.

In fact, as others have said the incident doesn't even rate the term riot. A few morons looted two stores. If the morons had chosen to do it on a quiet street on any other night, it would have rated two lines in the local news briefs.

What I don't get is why these idiots think a big happy crowd makes good cover for this kind of thing, especially when they know hordes of riot police are nearby.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This does not look good for The Habs. We shall see.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm certainly up for a 'miracle' of sorts. 

It's actually kind of funny, a couple weeks ago I saw a car with a Canadiens flag that attaches to the upper window/roof area and sticks out, and yesterday I saw a woman with a Canadiens jersey in the grocery store. All here in Mexico, where hockey might as well not even exist, especially with the World Cup coming up and all.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The Habs have been in this position twice already this playoffs, so if anyone can pull it off they can. But it is going to be tough.

Go Habs Go!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> The Habs have been in this position twice already this playoffs, so if anyone can pull it off they can. But it is going to be tough.
> 
> Go Habs Go!!!


I agree. GO HABS!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It will be a miracle if they can pull it off a third time, but I wish them well. Go HABS!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Kazak said:


> Proven giant killers. I hope they can beat merely good teams, too.


Yep, that's what I was afraid of. 

Go Chicago! Let's make Toronto the futility kings.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

kazak said:


> yep, that's what i was afraid of.
> 
> Go chicago! Let's make toronto the futility kings.


+1


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

So long! Now we don't have to hear that stupid Ole chant. Let's hope we don't see the tanks coming down Ste. Catherine's tonight... it's been done.


----------



## canada eh (Dec 8, 2009)

it is a sad day for Canadian Hockey.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The Habs have nothing to hang their heads for today. They were fantastic, played with heart and determination and as a unit. They didn't go all the way but much, much further than anyone ever expected. They should be be proud of what they accomplished.

Three Cheers for the Habs... Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> The Habs have nothing to hang their heads for today. They were fantastic, played with heart and determination and as a unit. They didn't go all the way but much, much further than anyone ever expected. They should be be proud of what they accomplished.
> 
> Three Cheers for the Habs... Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray. :clap:


I agree, Screature. Wait until next year. If the NY Rangers can't win the Stanley Cup, I root for any and all Canadian teams. 

This year, I shall be rooting for Chicago.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, Screature. Wait until next year. If the NY Rangers can't win the Stanley Cup, I root for any and all Canadian teams.
> 
> This year, I shall be rooting for Chicago.


+1... Dr. G. I will return the favour when your Rangers make the finals (unless they are playing Chicago of course).


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

canada eh said:


> it is a sad day for Canadian Hockey.


not really. the flyers have more canadian players.

I never understood people who cheer for a team JUST because it's from a canadian city. It makes as much sense as when those idiots in Philly chanted 'USA' when they played the Habs...... too bad their best players are canadian born.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> not really. the flyers have more canadian players.
> 
> I never understood people who cheer for a team JUST because it's from a canadian city. It makes as much sense as when those idiots in Philly chanted 'USA' when they played the Habs...... too bad their best players are canadian born.


I understand where you are coming from but.... in the NHL people cheer for where the teams are from not where the majority of their players are born. This isn't the Olympics. It's the NHL and people generally cheer for the cities and where they are, not where the team members are from as the NHL is now international as far as where the players hail from. 

But I agree for Philly fans to be chanting USA doesn't make much sense and just belies their ignorance.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

oh... i'm not talking about people from montreal & surrounding area cheering for the Habs.... that makes perfect sense. I'm talking about people in toronto, calgary and other canadian cities cheering for the habs..... because it's a canadian city.... but against canadian players like sydney crosby, mike richards and chris pronger....who won this country a gold medal a few months ago.

it's misplaced patriotism, and it makes about as much sense as philly fans chanting "USA".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I know what you are saying... it is still that a lot of people feel more of an affinity with a city in their own country regardless of how many Canadians are on the opposing team if it is based in the US. I don't see it it as misplaced patriotism. Its "our" game and they would rather see the Cup come home, I think it is as simple as that and I understand the emotion associated with it. We will just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

i-rui said:


> oh... i'm not talking about people from montreal & surrounding area cheering for the Habs.... that makes perfect sense. I'm talking about people in toronto, calgary and other canadian cities cheering for the habs..... because it's a canadian city.... but against canadian players like sydney crosby, mike richards and chris pronger....who won this country a gold medal a few months ago.
> 
> it's misplaced patriotism, and it makes about as much sense as philly fans chanting "USA".


As a Habs fan, agree for the most part. I had no problem with people getting on the bandwagon, but on the other hand I don't think anybody had any obligation to get on it. 

I understand the whole "bring the Cup back to Canada" sentiment, but don't agree with it. I want the Cup back in Montreal... you won't soon catch me cheering for another Canadian team in the playoffs unless it's a serious underdog on an unlikely run. I pulled for Edmonton a couple of years ago for that reason alone; the fact that Edmonton is in Canada was incidental. As for the rest, well I want Toronto to be competitive again, but that's about it.

However, I disagree that there's anything wrong with cheering against Crosby, Pronger, Richards, etc. Just because we cheer them on when they're wearing our country's colours, there's no particular reason to support them when they're wearing their club colours.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

spudmac said:


> +1... Dr. G. I will return the favour when your Rangers make the finals (unless they are playing Chicago of course).


Thank you, spudmac. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder if the Pens were sitting at home scratching their heads... The team that kicked their asses lost in 5 and got shut out 3 times??? Could the Pens have easily handled the Flyers?
This has happened all season long for the Habs... they beat the better teams while losing to the poorer ones. Go figure


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

iMatt said:


> However, I disagree that there's anything wrong with cheering against Crosby, Pronger, Richards, etc. Just because we cheer them on when they're wearing our country's colours, there's no particular reason to support them when they're wearing their club colours.


there's nothing "wrong" per say, if you're a habs fan for cheering against them. but i think under the guise of patriotism and this whole bring the cup back to canada it makes no sense to cheer against those players if you were just jumping on the habs playoff bandwagon. if you weren't a habs fan before and want to be a proud canadian, then cheer for canada's best players.

i think it's great that richards & carter will be facing off against toews, keith & seabrook in the stanley cup final. they'll all be better players for it and will be better prepared when the next olympics rolls around.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

FWIW, it's a Latin phrase: _per se_.

As a born Montrealer, I seem to be safe in this discussion.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

i-rui said:


> there's nothing "wrong" per say, if you're a habs fan for cheering against them. but i think under the guise of patriotism and this whole bring the cup back to canada it makes no sense to cheer against those players if you were just jumping on the habs playoff bandwagon. if you weren't a habs fan before and want to be a proud canadian, then cheer for canada's best players.


But who are we to define the appropriate "patriotic" choice as a) the team based in a Canadian city or b) the team with more Canadian players? Both are defensible choices, and "bring the Cup back to Canada" is a pretty powerful tagline. 

Even though I personally reject it, I can see why it attracts more people than "actually, Canada's team is the team with the most Canadian players, which at the moment happens to be the perpetual Habs/Leafs/Sens nemesis, the Philadelphia Flyers." 

Like I said, patriotism alone won't pull me onto any bandwagon, but if that's what others want to do... so be it. And if their sentiment is "bring the Cup back to Canada", well that's an idea they're cheering FOR. They're not necessarily "cheering against" anybody, which to me means actively hoping for a player or team to fail.

I say let people get on the bandwagon that feels right for them (or none at all). Trying to make logic and patriotism cohabit is a fool's errand.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

iMatt said:


> But who are we to define the appropriate "patriotic" choice as a) the team based in a Canadian city or b) the team with more Canadian players? Both are defensible choices, and "bring the Cup back to Canada" is a pretty powerful tagline.


my point was to cheer for a team simply because they are from a canadian city (yet have LESS canadian players on their roster then the team they face) is the SAME THING as Philly fans chanting "USA USA USA" when their teams BEST players are CANADIAN (and they face a canadian based team)

IT"S THE SAME MENTALITY.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> my point was to cheer for a team simply because they are from a canadian city (yet have LESS canadian players on their roster then the team they face) is the SAME THING as Philly fans chanting "USA USA USA" when their teams BEST payers are CANADIAN (and they face a canadian based team)
> 
> IT"S THE SAME MENTALITY.


I don't really think it is the same mentality. In the case of the Philly fans, it is in their mind "pay back" for the Olympics, which is very misguided as the teams in the NHL are of an international nature. As I said before, it belies their ignorance

However, if your team is Ottawa and they are ousted and you still want to keep watching the play offs because you love hockey and want to pick a 2nd choice team to cheer for I think cheering for a Canadian based team makes perfect sense if you want the Cup to come home to Canada (no Canadian is under the delusion that a Canadian based team is necessarily made up even primarily of Canadian players let alone exclusively). Sure there is a degree of patriotism involved, but I would argue that it is much more benign and educated than it is for those in Philly who were shouting USA, USA. I very much doubt that you would ever see a Canadian based team's fans shouting Canada, Canada, if they were playing an American based team. They would be shouting Go Habs Go, or Go Leafs, or Canucks, etc. 

Additionally I think It also makes sense to cheer for a team whose players you respect/like the most. It also makes sense to cheer for a team that comes from a city you like, etc. This is all about emotion and I think to try and ascribe any kind of rational validity or rules for how or why you cheer for a given team is, well, pointless, because to be a fan isn't rational. Remember the word fan is derived from the word fanatic.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

screature said:


> Additionally I think It also makes sense to cheer for a team whose players you respect/like the most. It also makes sense to cheer for a team that comes from a city you like, etc. This is all about emotion and I think to try and ascribe any kind of rational validity or rules for how or why you cheer for a given team is, well, pointless, because to be a fan isn't rational. Remember the word fan is derived from the word fanatic.


To put it another way, when it comes to league play (as opposed to international tournaments), fan loyalties tend to have far, far more to do with the logo on the front than the names on the back.

It's why most Montrealers will continue to cheer for the Habs even though the best local players are elsewhere, and it surely helps explain why so many joined the Habs bandwagon this month. 

And it's the same reason why many other Canadian fans could never ever bring themselves to cheer for the Habs. It even goes to the silly "USA, USA" chants.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Did anybody hear the story about a couple of Philly fans at a home game who harrassed and shouted racial slurrs at a couple of visiting montreal canadiens fans from Quebec whilst all along sporting Philly jerseys with French canadian players names on their backs??


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

irontree said:


> Did anybody hear the story about a couple of Philly fans at a home game who harrassed and shouted racial slurrs at a couple of visiting montreal canadiens fans from Quebec whilst all along sporting Philly jerseys with French canadian players names on their backs??


it's stupid.

sort of like the montreal crowd booing simon gagne & danny briere every time they touched the puck?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

i-rui said:


> it's stupid.
> 
> sort of like the montreal crowd booing simon gagne & danny briere every time they touched the puck?


the canadiens fans have been booing Brier ever since he turned down the Habs offer to come and play for them. He chose Philly over them and Habs fans took offence. Since then they make sure to let him know what they think everytime he comes to town.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I know, but they also booed Gagne (although not as loudly) because he was french canadian and somehow it's his fault he dares plays against the habs.

I understand why they do it.....just very ignorant IMO.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

i-rui said:


> I know, but they also booed Gagne (although not as loudly) because he was french canadian and somehow it's his fault he dares plays against the habs.
> 
> I understand why they do it.....just very ignorant IMO.


But you're supposed to boo the opposing team ;-) It's all in good fun. They booed Crosby and Ovechkin as well. The fans have a huge impact and are almost like that extra member on the team that gets under The oppositions skin


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> To put it another way, when it comes to league play (as opposed to international tournaments), fan loyalties tend to have far, far more to do with the logo on the front than the names on the back.
> 
> It's why most Montrealers will continue to cheer for the Habs even though the best local players are elsewhere, and it surely helps explain why so many joined the Habs bandwagon this month.
> 
> And it's the same reason why many other Canadian fans could never ever bring themselves to cheer for the Habs. It even goes to the silly "USA, USA" chants.


Exactly.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Woot! The Leafs now have the longest futility streak. The universe is unfolding as it should.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Kazak said:


> Woot! The Leafs now have the longest futility streak. The universe is unfolding as it should.


Awwwww ... that is soooo sad for the Leaves. No, really. beejacon

Congratulations to the Hawks. I have to say that I watched a bit of this series, but found I really didn't care much who won, until the 3rd period of today's game when the Cup was on the line. Then it got exciting.

Even though the Hawks eliminated my Canucks, they had a great team this year and deserved the win. In consolation, I believe there were more guys from the Vancouver area on that team than the Canucks.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Even though the Hawks eliminated my Canucks, they had a great team this year and deserved the win.


I agree. It was nice to see the Hossa curse get broken, too.

Man, that was a weird goal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> I agree. It was nice to see the Hossa curse get broken, too.
> 
> Man, that was a weird goal.


True, but a goal is a goal. At least it was not a disputed play ......... they just had to find the puck under the netting in the far corner. I was in junior high school the last time the Hawks won the Stanley Cup. Kudos to them all.

Next year, it shall be the Rangers once again .................. or, dare I say it, the Toronto Maple Leafs???????????? We shall see.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Congrats to the Hawks... nice to see an original 6 team win and that they beat the Broad Street Bullies in winning the Cup, all the better. 

It was a very anticlimactic goal wasn't it... He shoots.... where's the puck... Okay... where is it.... it's in the net, it's over the Hawks win!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Congrats to the Hawks... nice to see an original 6 team win and that they beat the Broad Street Bullies in winning the Cup, all the better.
> 
> It was a very anticlimactic goal wasn't it... He shoots.... where's the puck... Okay... where is it.... it's in the net, it's over the Hawks win!!!


Kane knew where it was ............. which is what really counted. :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a hierarchy of support, with Original Six teams always on top of my "to root for" list. Canadian Original Six first, American Original Six second. After that, I work my way through the various expansions. If the Vancouver Millionaires were still playing, I would champion their cause.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I LOVED the fact that the Phi fans booed Bettman and started cheering as soon as he stopped talking and the players hoisted the cup. That was friggin' hilarious.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Kane knew where it was ............. which is what really counted. :clap:


He sure did!!! :lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I have a hierarchy of support, with Original Six teams always on top of my "to root for" list. Canadian Original Six first, American Original Six second. After that, I work my way through the various expansions. If the Vancouver Millionaires were still playing, I would champion their cause.


Habs fans have two sacred obligations:
First and foremost: never cheer for Boston
Second: never cheer for Toronto.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> Habs fans have two sacred obligations:
> First and foremost: never cheer for Boston
> Second: never cheer for Toronto.


Obligation #3: Never cheer for Phily. Remember the numerous bench clearing brawls with those hoodlums back in the 70s, even Dryden got in on the action one time.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If Calgary had to opt for early tee times, then Chicago is indeed a most worthy alternative.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

for an OT stanley cup winning goal, that was SO LAME.

they should have done a do over.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

*40 Year Wait*

In 1969 I'm a 10 year old goaltender, still hurting over the fact that my (at that time) Maple Leafs had let Terry Sawchuk leave for the Los Angeles Kings. I didn't understand the expansion draft.

Tony Esposito gets 15 shutouts in a single year, and I try to become a butterfly goaltender. I think I even tried catching with my right hand (not my normal catching hand). It doesn't hurt that he wears the coolest uniform in all of pro sports. 

A love affair was born. 

I've lived through 40+ years of coming close, much closer than my buddies who remain Leaf fans have ever been. I saw a game in the Chicago Stadium and experienced that National Anthem. To those that are hockey fans, there is no better experience. Television does not do it justice. 

I supported Hull, Mikita and Esposito. Roenick, Savard, Chelios and ... yes a defenceman that shared my name, Steve Smith. 

I watched first round draft picks fail during the nineties and early part of the past decade. Think Leaf fans have had it bad, how's the following list:

1990: Karl Dykhuis, 
1991: Dean McAmmond, 
1992: Sergei Krivokrasov, 
1993: Eric Lecompte, 
1994: Ethan Moreau, traded to Edmonton for Boris Mironov
1995: Dmitri Nabokov, 
1996: N/A, 
1997: Daniel Cleary, traded to Edmonton as part of the Boris Mironov deal
1997: Ty Jones, 
1998: Mark Bell, 
1999: Steve McCarthy, 
2000: Mikhail Yakubov, 
2000: Pavel Vorobiev, 
2001: Tuomo Ruutu, traded for Andrew Ladd, the beginning of good things to come
2001: Adam Munro, 
2002: Anton Babchuk

Not a great success. But then came Seabrook in 2003, Cam Barker (traded this year) in 2004, Jack Skille in 2005 (still waiting to see), Jonathan Toews in 2006, Patrick Kane in 2007, and Kyle Beach in 2008. 

Hmmm, an organization that is built on draft picks, wonder what would happen if the Leafs tried that... We'll have to wait 2, 3, maybe 4 years to find out. That is if they manage to keep their first round picks for the rest of the decade.

I listened to the Canadiens beat them in the Chicago Stadium in Game 7 in 1971. Suffered them losing again 2 years later to the Canadiens again. Thought we finally had 'the team' in 1991 when we finished first overall, only to be upset in the first round. Finally made it back to the finals the next season, only to lose 4 straight (3 of them were one-goal games) to the Penguins. 

Then the terrible 10 year stretch from 1997-98 to 2006-07. 

But the last three years have been heaven. Sadly, much of the change has been as a result of the death of the former owner. But his son, Rocky Wirtz has done a wonderful job to bring back a franchise. 

And who knows what the future will bring. This team is young, talented, and they're having a bunch of fun.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

i-rui said:


> for an OT stanley cup winning goal, that was SO LAME.
> 
> they should have done a do over.


The goal wasn't lame, we just couldn't see it go in. 

It could have been much much worse and all night I was hoping that whatever the result, just make it a good goal. 

With the weird goals that have been scored throughout this series (a puck bouncing off Hjalmarsson's forehead for example), at least the shot was a good shot.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> The goal wasn't lame, we just couldn't see it go in.


which is precisely what makes it lame.

there was ZERO drama when the puck went in. no commentator reaction. no crowd reaction. just patrick kane throwing off his helmet. nobody knew. everyone had to wait for a replay to see what happened and see if it was a goal.

I'm not LITERALLY saying the goal shouldn't have counted (of course it should, it was legit) but what a god awful way to win the stanley cup in OT. At least a puck off of someone's forehead would have provided some kind of reaction & release.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

You're obviously the real deal, Oakbridge. I'm like a Canadian voter who's relieved that the least offensive candidate got elected, while you're getting this massive monkey off your back.

Enjoy the summer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I have a hierarchy of support, with Original Six teams always on top of my "to root for" list. Canadian Original Six first, American Original Six second. After that, I work my way through the various expansions. If the Vancouver Millionaires were still playing, I would champion their cause.


Macfury, I agree here, with the Rangers first, Montreal second, the Leafs third, then the Blackhawks, Red Wings and Boston. Then would come Buffalo. Imagine, we agree upon something ..................... look out for those flying pigs. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Macfury, I agree here, with the Rangers first, Montreal second, the Leafs third, then the Blackhawks, Red Wings and Boston. Then would come Buffalo. Imagine, we agree upon something ..................... look out for those flying pigs. Paix, mon ami.


Exactly! Your "home town team" needs to come first, then work your way through the Original Six hierachy. You place Buffalo exactly where I do!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't care about the original six, I was still a child when expansion started and those days are long gone. And I'll never root for the Maple Leaves.

My hatred of the Leaves comes from working the summer of '94 in Toronto and witnessing the sheer arrogance of the Leaves fans when the Canucks and Leaves met for the Western Conference final. But the Canucks steam-rolled them quite nicely that year, which was fun to witness. As the gloom descended in TO, I just got happier and happier. Of course the next series was a heartbreaker. Curse you and your Rangers Dr.G. 

So my order of rooting goes: Canucks always, then a Canadian team, except for Toronto. If the Toronto Cup drought continues for another 4 decades, I'd be fine with that. If there are several Canadian teams left, the speed and skill style over a defensive style is preferred. Then if all Canadian teams are out, whoever shows the most speed and skill. 

This year I had to begrudgingly admit that was Chicago, even though they beat up the Canucks. I think they got through the Canucks mainly because Vancouver's defence was decimated — although I still hold a grudge about the amount of crease-crashing they did. The Hawks were clearly matched for offensive speed and skill by Vancouver so they resorted to thuggery. But if Vancouver still had a defence left, it could have easily gone the other way. Willie Mitchell's absence was a huge factor. I hope that Vancouver can somehow rebuild their defence while keeping the exciting offence they had this year clicking.

But in the final the Hawks deserved the win. It was a great story to see them get the Mug after 50 years.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

So it's lists now, is it? Hmmm. I'll give it a go.

1. Montreal (hometown)
2. Vancouver (adopted hometown)
3. Washington (it's time, plus for those early years when they were the Habs' whipping boys)
4. L.A. (for Dionne's best years)

5. to 26. [22 teams toward which I am basically neutral]

27. Calgary (for winning a cup in Montreal)
28. Islanders (for following Montreal's dynasty with one of their own, and for Trottier and Bossy)
29. Toronto (see previous post, and below)
30. Boston (see previous post)

GA, I was at one of the '94 Vancouver-Toronto games in Vancouver. I'm normally a quiet, reserved person, but I have found few things that felt better than yelling "Wennnnn - dyyyyy" at the top of my lungs.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I don't care about the original six, I was still a child when expansion started and those days are long gone. And I'll never root for the Maple Leaves.


Won't much matter if you root for the Maple Leaves or not since they don't exist.

Any real hockey fan knows they are the Maple LEAFS.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> Won't much matter if you root for the Maple Leaves or not since they don't exist.
> 
> Any real hockey fan knows they are the Maple LEAFS.


Was waiting for someone to bring that up. Of course i know full well how they like to spell their name. I'd say that their grasp of grammar is on par with their grasp of winning hockey. 

Edit: OK, I looked it up and the so-called grammar "experts" say "Leafs" is grammatically correct. It's probably a worldwide scam by grammar science elitists to make us all bend to their socialist "rules", anyway.

The "Leafs" could avoid any issue and just re-name themselves the Toronto Premature Golfers.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Kazak said:


> GA, I was at one of the '94 Vancouver-Toronto games in Vancouver. I'm normally a quiet, reserved person, but I have found few things that felt better than yelling "Wennnnn - dyyyyy" at the top of my lungs.


LOL, oh yeah, I forgot all about the Wendy chant. Must have been great to be at one of those games in that year. I've only been to a couple of playoff games when the 'Nucks bowed out in the first round.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

ya, the leafs have had an awful cup drought.

when was the last time the 'nucks won the prize?

ohhhhhh..........ya.........


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

i-rui said:


> ya, the leafs have had an awful cup drought.
> 
> when was the last time the 'nucks won the prize?
> 
> ohhhhhh..........ya.........


The last Cup win by the current Leafs grandfathers was well before Trudeau was PM. Since the first year in the league for the Canucks was 1970-71, their years without winning the Cup are fewer. In that time they've made 2 appearances in the Stanley Cup Final. During that time how many Stanley Cup Final appearances did the Maple Laffs make?

ohhhhhh.......ya.......... not even a sniff. 

And now five loooooong years in a row of not even making the playoffs ......... that's just a cryin' shame. Well at least they're getting better at their golf game.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Your Top 10 futility streaks (*teams have won at least one Cup):

*Leafs - 43 years
Kings, Blues - 42 years
Sabres, Canucks - 39 years
*Bruins - 38 years
Capitals, *Flyers - 35 years
Coyotes (Jets) - 30 years
*Islanders - 27 years


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Stanley Cups :

Toronto - 13

Vancouver - 0


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

i-rui said:


> Stanley Cups :
> 
> Toronto - 13
> 
> Vancouver - 0


Absolutely, and I understand that radio transcripts and black & white films of Toronto's Cup wins are still of modest interest to archaeologists.

That, plus I saw a George Armstrong jersey on _Antiques Road Show_ last week. Assessed value: $20, because it had mostly rotted away.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

it's called tradition and history. 

i rather have not won in 43 years but have that backstory than not have anything in the bank and be tied with prestigious clubs like columbus & nashville.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The brain trust just traded Halak to the Blues. I am unimpressed. I get that Price is the team's Golden Boy, but when the Golden Boy gets tarnished, you move _him_, not the guy who delivered two miraculous playoff rounds, and outperformed Golden Boy in the regular season by a wide margin.

Aargh!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> The brain trust just traded Halak to the Blues. I am unimpressed. I get that Price is the team's Golden Boy, but when the Golden Boy gets tarnished, you move _him_, not the guy who delivered two miraculous playoff rounds, and outperformed Golden Boy in the regular season by a wide margin.
> 
> Aargh!


Unbelievable. Halak won a pair of Game 7s and helped Montreal, the eighth seed in the Eastern Conference, bounce heavily favored Washington and Pittsburgh out of the playoffs. He won three straight games and eliminated the Capitals by stopping 131 of 134 shots. Guess that was not enough.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Unbelievable. Halak won a pair of Game 7s and helped Montreal, the eighth seed in the Eastern Conference, bounce heavily favored Washington and Pittsburgh out of the playoffs. He won three straight games and eliminated the Capitals by stopping 131 of 134 shots. Guess that was not enough.


Looks like management had already booked the arena for non-hockey events during the 2011 playoff season. Obviously they want to make sure that Montreal joins TO, Edmonton & Calgry as hockey non-entities.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Looks like management had already booked the arena for non-hockey events during the 2011 playoff season. Obviously they want to make sure that Montreal joins TO, Edmonton & Calgry as hockey non-entities.


Sad. I thought that he was part of their rebuilding process.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

This is horrible... now they have to rely on "Red Light" Price who has proven time and time again that he is incapable of performing at an NHL level and there is still no sign that he is maturing. What's sad is that they could have gotten the same two guys if Price was traded instead of Halak. Going to laugh if Price gets signed for $3 million+ per season in a five year deal...
There must be something else brewing with this deal... I don't think the story is over yet.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Halak was going to command a premium because he was eligible for salary arbitration - meaning he was going to cost the Habs more than Price. Price is a competent goalie and hopefully he learned something about focus in this year's run. I would give the Hab's management the benefit of the doubt here, that there had been discussion with Halak on salary expectations and that his asking $$$ were not in the budget. They need to resign Pleks and he'll cost very good money.

Also it looks like the Hab's received a very good young prospect in the Danish centre who is ready to play in the NHL next year. They got 2 good prospects more than they would have received if Halak was looking for a new team after July 1.

Price's salary is going to be in the $2M range. Plecks will be looking for $5M and longer term. This is life in the new salary capped NHL...take it or leave it.

Having said all that I'll miss Halak and wish him well against every team except Montreal.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

They never even made Halak an offer. They never talked to his agent once. Halak said at the end of the season that he wanted to return to the Habs and in an interview yesterday he claimed that he was very surprised by the trade,
Price has not matured in the least bit (remember the two unsportsmanlike penalties in the playoffs??) What has Price done to deserve the #1 starting role? Halak got the Habs into the playoffs and he carried the team on his shoulders past the Capitals and Penguins! He won 3 straight agains the Caps stopping how many shots?? And he also played very well in the Olympics. As for Pleks... after that overtime winner against the Caps where the heck was he in the playoffs??? Nowhere!!!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not to derail the thread, but the Leafs sure could have used him .... not sure what they would have to give up. As for Price, I'm not so sure he's done, as some might think. Goalies take the heat in the playoffs and what the Habs needed was a heavier and quicker defense...... that may come as well. I'm thinking the Blue-Blanc-et Rouge are not done yet....


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

irontree said:


> They never even made Halak an offer. They never talked to his agent once. Halak said at the end of the season that he wanted to return to the Habs and in an interview yesterday he claimed that he was very surprised by the trade,
> Price has not matured in the least bit (remember the two unsportsmanlike penalties in the playoffs??) What has Price done to deserve the #1 starting role? Halak got the Habs into the playoffs and he carried the team on his shoulders past the Capitals and Penguins! He won 3 straight agains the Caps stopping how many shots?? And he also played very well in the Olympics. As for Pleks... after that overtime winner against the Caps where the heck was he in the playoffs??? Nowhere!!!


I'm sure your right that an offer was not extended. You're probably right that there was no formal negotiations with his agent. Chances are that in this year's exit interviews Halak was asked about a target salary expectation.

Price is #1 because he is a good goaltender. He would be a starter on most NHL teams. He backstopped Hamilton to a surprise championship only a few years ago. In his rookie NHL season he was sensational...he was referred to as "Jesus Price" by the fans. He is going to be cheaper for the Habs to sign.

Management has decided that they have a good goaltender and the way to win is by beefing up the offence. Speed kills and they have plenty. They need more size at centre and they just received an excellent prospect. As for Pleks he was a non factor vs. the Flyers but so were most of their forwards. They were kept to the outside by a very muscular Flyer defence. To let Pleks go would be a grave error.

You can win a cup on goaltending alone...witness Dryden in 71, Roy in 86 and 93, but times have changed.

I think there is a very good team in Montreal and I wouldn't be surprised if they surpass expectations again next year.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Rps said:


> Not to derail the thread, but the Leafs sure could have used him .... not sure what they would have to give up. As for Price, I'm not so sure he's done, as some might think. Goalies take the heat in the playoffs and what the Habs needed was a heavier and quicker defense...... that may come as well. I'm thinking the Blue-Blanc-et Rouge are not done yet....


What the Laughs need is for their fans to stay away from the rink. It boggles my mind that they can sell out game after game, season after season, by icing mediocrity.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

They would have never traded Halak to the Leafs because they are in the same division/conference.
I've heard people talking about Biron coming to the Canadiens... The habs continue to make bad decisions with their goaltending... First Mathieu Garon, then Cristobal Huet (both very competent goaltenders who now have their names on the Stanley Cup) and now Halak... in favour of whom?? Theodore (who magically stopped playing once he got the big contract and won the Heart/Vezina and never returned to form) and Price who has disappointed time and time again.
Bah I know I'm venting LOL!! So were a lot of fans yesterday!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> I'm sure your right that an offer was not extended. You're probably right that there was no formal negotiations with his agent. Chances are that in this year's exit interviews Halak was asked about a target salary expectation.
> 
> Price is #1 because he is a good goaltender. He would be a starter on most NHL teams. He backstopped Hamilton to a surprise championship only a few years ago. In his rookie NHL season he was sensational...he was referred to as "Jesus Price" by the fans. He is going to be cheaper for the Habs to sign.
> 
> ...


What cost them most last year was that they were unable to stay healthy and were never really an injury free team until the playoffs came (although Markov did end up getting hurt again) and they were able to show what they could actually do with a full lineup


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

irontree said:


> They would have never traded Halak to the Leafs because they are in the same division/conference.
> I've heard people talking about Biron coming to the Canadiens... The habs continue to make bad decisions with their goaltending... First Mathieu Garon, then Cristobal Huet (both very competent goaltenders who now have their names on the Stanley Cup) and now Halak... in favour of whom?? Theodore (who magically stopped playing once he got the big contract and won the Heart/Vezina and never returned to form) and Price who has disappointed time and time again.
> Bah I know I'm venting LOL!! So were a lot of fans yesterday!


I don't recall the very expensive Huet playing too many games for Chicago in the playoffs. As for Theodore, he had a great playoff, he was given a generous contract and he lost it. Not that that was going to happen to Halak, he's a great goalie.


I beg to differ with you on Habs and goaltending; They've always had good goaltending and good backups too. That is the case today. Management is trying to recreate "firewagon hockey" and you do that by scoring not defending.

You're right the Habs would never deal a goaltender of Halak's or Price's calibre to the Laughs.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

irontree said:


> What cost them most last year was that they were unable to stay healthy and were never really an injury free team until the playoffs came (although Markov did end up getting hurt again) and they were able to show what they could actually do with a full lineup


Very true. They did an amazing job staying in playoff contention without Markov their lynchpin defenceman. I really wasn't surprised by their playoff run. The best part for me was to see Crosby humbled.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> Very true. They did an amazing job staying in playoff contention without Markov their lynchpin defenceman. I really wasn't surprised by their playoff run. The best part for me was to see Crosby humbled.


Agreed! Just for you:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

damn it why won't it work??? Oh well here's the link anyways!!

YouTube - Jaroslav Halak game saving saves in Game 4 against the Pens


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

irontree said:


> damn it why won't it work??? Oh well here's the link anyways!!
> 
> YouTube - Jaroslav Halak game saving saves in Game 4 against the Pens


Much thanks. Note that Gill and Gorges kept everyone to the outside and yes, Halak made great saves. As for Cindy...boo hoo!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

And one for you Irontree, only 2 years ago...lest we forget.

YouTube - Carey Price with the save of the year!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> Very true. They did an amazing job staying in playoff contention without Markov their lynchpin defenceman. I really wasn't surprised by their playoff run. The best part for me was to see Crosby humbled.


Humbled? He called the Habs a fluke in the post game interview.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

dona83 said:


> Humbled? He called the Habs a fluke in the post game interview.


He will be further humbled next year. Looking forward to it. He's the next Eric Lindros, except he has a cup, even though he was on the bench for it. He scored a fluke against the USA in the olympics.

Obviously I don't like the whiner.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

irontree said:


> They would have never traded Halak to the Leafs because they are in the same division/conference.
> I've heard people talking about Biron coming to the Canadiens... The habs continue to make bad decisions with their goaltending... First Mathieu Garon, then Cristobal Huet (both very competent goaltenders who now have their names on the Stanley Cup) and now Halak... in favour of whom?? Theodore (who magically stopped playing once he got the big contract and won the Heart/Vezina and never returned to form) and Price who has disappointed time and time again.
> Bah I know I'm venting LOL!! So were a lot of fans yesterday!


I don't think they erred at all with Garon, and only slightly with Huet.

Garon looked like he might be an NHL-calibre starter, but has long since become a career backup. He played all of one game in Pittsburgh's 2009 run. (And I don't think I'm alone in having had to look up just how he has his name on the Cup.) Quick quiz: where is he now? I for one can't tell you without looking it up.

Huet (obtained as a throw-in in the trade that sent Garon to L.A.) should have been kept for the remainder of the 07-08 season rather than being traded at the deadline. But looking elsewhere for the long term has proved to be the right decision. He's considered an albatross in Chicago, where he lost his richly paid starting job to a young goalie who's not considered much better than average.

As for Price and Halak... where I see the Habs messing up with Price is in anointing him far too soon. Two years ago, at age 20, he was playing great in a tandem with Huet. They ditched Huet and went with Price for the playoffs. Not only was that a bad move, but IMHO Price should have been in Hamilton for at least half of that season, and probably all of it. But despite the missteps in his development, I do think he will be fine in the long run, and that the raw materials for greatness are all there.

At the same time, that means they also messed up with Halak. He should have been Huet's backup in 07-08 and the starter the following year. 

But what's done is done...

Halak will have a nice payday wherever he is, and I strongly suspect he indicated to the team that he would rather go elsewhere. The return in the trade is not spectacular, but it is fair. It is comparable to what the Habs would have received in compensation had Halak signed an RFA offer sheet for around $4M (1st and 3rd round picks, except they get known, slightly older prospects instead of picks). 

Whether the trade is not just "fair" but good depends on too many variables for us to say right now. What sort of contract does Halak sign? How does he play in the crease-crashing West? Does Eller pan out? Will Schultz live up to his upside, or just be a run-of-the-mill grinder? Does Plekanec walk, thrusting Eller into the limelight this season?

The only thing I'm really uneasy about now is what kind of contract they give Price. I think he should have a relatively modest medium-term deal. If they give him some kind of crazy Islanders-style contract I'll be upset.


----------

